# cajun injector electric smoker



## orng95bagdacord (Mar 1, 2010)

i was thinking about getting one of these and using it this year. has anyone ever uses one or hear any pros n cons about it...if some let me know! ......they have them on sale at a store near me CHEAP


http://www.cajuninjector.com/cajun-i...ic-smoker.html


----------



## ronp (Mar 1, 2010)

It should be good. It is a MES 30' I belieave.


----------



## donnylove (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep, just an MES with different lipstick on.  Lots of MES fans around here!


----------



## captsly (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought one a little while back, actually an early christmas present...
Got it at Academy, the stainless model. I have only used it a couple of times and it has smoked awesome. It is really nice for a long smoke like butts because I don't have to hover over it like with my offset.
It is a little bit of a pain to clean, but not bad. It seems to hold temps real well.  I would say go for it!


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Mar 1, 2010)

thats alll i need to know


----------



## texacajun (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a great first time smoker dream. Supper simple and theres always help on the forum if you need it. I would get a extra warranty the manufactures is only 1 year.


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Mar 1, 2010)

yea i might do that ive been smokin for over 2 years now im just a single dad and on sat i hardly have time to tend to my charcoal smoker...


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Mar 29, 2010)

hey guys i used my new smoker one time and the heating element is not working on it any more  what should i do.....?????


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Call them I hear they have great customer service here is the number.  
1.800.489.1581


----------



## nozzleman (Mar 30, 2010)

I have had mine for 2 years it makes great food, you won't be sorry.


----------



## chiligumbo (Mar 31, 2010)

I just received mine the other day, I had one smoke with it and it worked great.  If you haven't heard they came out with a new 2010 model they just received last week.  I was the first one to receive it.  I actually had some concerns about the first one I bought and called them and they told me about the new model and did a swap for me.  It has a temp probe and a sausage/rib rack  Pretty nice upgrades.  The service is excellent.


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 31, 2010)

It is the same as the MES.  I love mine.  In fact the entire family loves it.


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 31, 2010)

What did customer service say?


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Mar 31, 2010)

hwo would i go about turning this smoker into a charcoal smoker?


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Mar 31, 2010)

i have to get them some number off of it and they will replace it!


----------



## deltadude (Mar 31, 2010)

Yo, your confusing me, first you say you have no time to tend your charcoal smoker, next you say the heat element isn't working, but I am guessing you bought the MES?  Judging from the number of posts you have made on SMF, you have been around SMF awhile and must have read dozen's of post about how great the MES is as a smoker.

So why are you giving up so quick, and trying to figure out how to change to charcoal.  Your smoker should be under warranty take it back and buy a WSM, maybe that will make you happy.  Either the MES or the WSM are top smokers in their price and have a huge happy satisfied customer base.


----------



## chiligumbo (Apr 1, 2010)

Mama's smoke   I was told by them the new models are made by a different company and not by Masterbuilt anymore.  But from my eye the pretty close to the same.


----------



## deltadude (Apr 1, 2010)

Call Masterbuilt and give them your model and serial number they will tell you whats, what.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 1, 2010)

Don't give up  and go for the fix!

Many more positive comments than negative on SMF.


Todd


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Apr 1, 2010)

i called them and the smoker is not made by them its made another company, they cannot help me at all..... the place i bought it form said its under warranty but are out of them and are not gettin any more on and offered me money back..... so now do i keep it and try n fix it or make it a charcoal smoker......


----------



## ronp (Apr 1, 2010)

Get your money back and buy a Masterbuilt.


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm in 100% agreement with Ron.


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Apr 5, 2010)

ok so i took the smoker back to were it was bought from they had one left it was the display and they told me i could have it if i wanated it soo i took it they also let me keep the old so now i have 2 of the exact same ones but the one does not work the other i used this weekend twice and works just fine.. what shoudl i do with the old one>


----------



## donnylove (Apr 5, 2010)

Should be easy enough to fix and sell or you can keep it as a spare for parts! Score!


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Apr 5, 2010)

coudl i just use it as a charcoal smoker? what do i need to do to it


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't ruin it with charcoal...PLEASE!

Here's a Hot Mod for repairing the wiring of your smoker.  There's tons of posts regarding your issues, and fixes for them.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...2&postcount=34

You may be able to post it in the Classifieds and sell it to a willing member.

What State do you live in?


Todd


----------



## carhoplady (Jan 9, 2013)

I got the Cajun Injector for Christmas and I absolutely love it! I used to use a Brinkman charcoal that I had to modify. It worked ok but the CI is like a dream! Smokes evenly, has 5 trays, fabulous temp. control! I've done bacon in it, chicken, salmon so far and all have been great!  Love it!


----------

